# Forest Mix (Forest Fruit) - Flavour Art



## Nightwalker (11/6/16)

As title says, I'm looking for this or something similar. Anyone know?


----------



## Andre (11/6/16)

Ah, Forest Fruit sold out at Valley Vapour. As far as I know they are the only vendor currently stocking FA (FlavourArt) concentrates.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (12/6/16)

fogmachine has a small selection of FA but no forest fruit that I can see. If you can't find elsewhere pm me and we can figure something out, I'm pretty well stocked with FA.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Silver (12/6/16)

Thread moved to "Who has stock" so vendors can reply directly if they choose to

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker (12/6/16)

method1 said:


> fogmachine has a small selection of FA but no forest fruit that I can see. If you can't find elsewhere pm me and we can figure something out, I'm pretty well stocked with FA.


You always rescue me bud. I'll hunt for two weeks, then if no luck, I'll give you a shout. Ty


----------



## method1 (12/6/16)

Nightwalker said:


> You always rescue me bud. I'll hunt for two weeks, then if no luck, I'll give you a shout. Ty



No prob, just let me know.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

